# Tans



## MasterYoshi (Jul 23, 2011)

I am tring to get a tan in Animal Crossing: City Folk. Why did they put tans in Animal Crossing anyway.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 23, 2011)

To make it more realistic?


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

I think maybe they should still have tans, but you can choose your skin color.


----------



## MasterYoshi (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder how you will get a tan in Animal Crossing 3DS


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2011)

MasterYoshi said:


> I wonder how you will get a tan in Animal Crossing 3DS


 
Probably the same way you do in the other games.


----------



## acroxx (Jul 28, 2011)

i dont like the tan thing


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 29, 2011)

haha my sister's girl in WW has pink hair, and she got a really dark tan, and she looked like niki minaj


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

A couple summers ago on my old CF game, my character got so dark she looked black O_O
It took a long time for the tan to go away, too...


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 7, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> A couple summers ago on my old CF game, my character got so dark she looked black O_O
> It took a long time for the tan to go away, too...


Haha I had the same problem on my WW last summer!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 8, 2011)

solarshadow said:


> Haha I had the same problem on my WW last summer!


My character on Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube is getting a tan and I really hope that it'll go away in Autumn/Winter...


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 11, 2011)

My character's darkness is maxed out. I don't mind it, but it will be strange once my character'll suddenly turn into the default color when the season changes.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 11, 2011)

i thought you could only get a tan if you visited the island on GC.... i think i got one anyway


----------



## Elijo (Aug 11, 2011)

lol. In WW my character gets taned really quickly. I put my character out in the sunshine for 5 mins, save the game, get back on the character and woolaa! My characters taned.
lol


----------



## Elijo (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm offically bored.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 11, 2011)

Yawn i'm so sleepy


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't double post, just edit your previous post.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 13, 2011)

I think so black people can be their colour.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 14, 2011)

My character in CF used to have a tan but then i didn't play for like a week cause I was at the beach. My character lost its tan.......


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2011)

My character got really tan cause I spent alot of time on the island in the GC version. Then I didn't play for a couple days and he was back to being totally white... I thought they just gradually faded?


----------



## naminji98 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think for fun?


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you tan in the NDS version? I've never noticed it if you can.


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> My character on Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube is getting a tan and I really hope that it'll go away in Autumn/Winter...


I'm sure it will since it's winter and i don't think people get tans in the winter time...


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you REALLY have to bump virtually every single topic on the forums?


----------

